# can't find i2c-dev in kernel [SOLVED]

## Despot Despondency

Hey, 

I'm trying to run sensors-detect so I can have temperatures in my conky. Anyway, when I run sensors-detect I get

```

# sensors-detect revision 5291 (2008-06-23 23:40:46 -0700)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): yes

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-piix4' already loaded.

If you have undetectable or unsupported I2C/SMBus adapters, you can have

them scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

Do you want to load `i2c-dev' now? (YES/no): yes

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

Loading failed, expect problems later on.

We are now going to do the I2C/SMBus adapter probings. Some chips may

be double detected; we choose the one with the highest confidence

value in that case.

If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address,

you can specify that address to remain unprobed.

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):
```

I'm trying to compile the module i2c-dev into my kernel but I can't find it anywhere. Where can I find it? TAILast edited by Despot Despondency on Wed Feb 03, 2010 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Exil

Device Drivers >I2C support>I2C device interface 

read help for this module.

----------

## audiodef

I2C is in Device Drivers -> I2C Support. It's probably there, if it's in the kernel at all. I just looked in my own .config and didn't find it, after searching for i2c-dev, i2c_dev, dev-i2c, and dev_i2c.

----------

## Despot Despondency

OK cool, I've found it. Didn't turn up when I did a search though. Nevermind.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## audiodef

Glad you found it! Where was it?

----------

## Despot Despondency

It was in Device Drivers >I2C support>I2C device interface.

----------

## audiodef

Aha. So that's what that is. Now I can try lm_sensors myself!

----------

